# Taking up donations for a worthy cause....



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey gang! Just wanted to throw out a quick note about something we're getting involved with this year. Each year we host a hunting/fishing expo called Beast Feast wherein we invite hunters/anglers from all over to come to the expo and also partake in a wild game dinner and hear from a guest speaker. For example the guest speaker for this year's event was Jay Yelas and the one we're looking for having in 2011 will be a hunter/caller of some sort!!

Now at this expo we have a group wherein guys come and mentor father-less young men; taking them on hunting/fishing/camping trips all throughout the year. Right now there's about 15-20 young men that are in this group.

This year we'd like to put together a 'care-package' of various hunting/fishing equipment/supplies so that these boys are well stocked for an awesome hunting/fishing/camping outing!! If you'd like to help by donating new or gently used products, please let me know either by replying to this thread or by sending me a PM.

What I'll do then is collect whatever is sent in and then present it to the organization at the expo and tell them that it's from everyone here at PredatorTalk.com! {{{ and trust me on this.... PredatorTalk.com is gonna get some wild exposure at our 2011 Expo!!!!! did I mention this place rocks?!! }}}

Any help will be greatly appreciated and if you know of others that can help then by all means let them know of what we're doing.

Also to the Admins/Mods... if this post contradicts any forum rules then by all means yank her out!!

FYI... the group is called "Youth in the Wild Outdoors". They are actually part of the Expo and giving towards the raffles but we'd like to turn it all around for them and give something right back to help them!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I may be able to get my hands on some outdoor clothing, new from Gander mountain through thier outlet store. At times they have great prices...I may be there this week ?

What are you needing exactly ?


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

On a call said:


> What are you needing exactly ?


Great question! I should have stated something initially.....

Gang the doors are open (with the exception of accepting firearms!!! don't want to deal with that hassle!).... the donations can be anything:

 clothing (shirts, hats, gloves, jackets, etc. just remember these should be for youths/small adults in sizes if you can get them)
 equipment (oh boy.. this is a wide array of items!!! basically if you went into a sporting goods store and saw something on the shelf that you could use for hunting or fishing or camping then it's something we could take in for donations)
 predator calls (this would be an awesome item for them as it would take them to a whole different level when it comes to hunting!!)
 and the list just goes on and on!!!

Right now I have some pocket knives, bandannas, a few multi-tools to use at the campsite... I think one guy is going to send in some refurbished stoves to use at the campsites along with those light fixture setups that can be connected to the propane tanks for extra lighting... someone sent in a 10-man tent... I'm working on refurbishing a load of rod/reel combos... heck there's one guy sending in baseball gloves so that they can play catch at the campgrounds.... it's crazy but this list really does go on and on!!!

So when it comes to "what is needed".... Just stroll through the sporting goods section and spot something and I know there would be a use for it. Again it doesn't have to be brand new, gently used will work a-ok too!!

Thanks y'all!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

and please let me clarify.... this is the only group I'm presenting this opportunity to. It's my first time doing something like this for another organization so I'll be going through some learning curves myself. but how awesome it will be to present this stuff to the youth organization and tell them where it came from!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

So if we wanted to do something for each of the guys, we would need 15-20 items? Is this an exact number?

We might be able to pull something together from PredatorTalk.com and PromoPunch. Maybe some knives, or hats, or something fun. Wouldn't want to commit to it and leave anyone out though!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

yeah that would work well Chris! what I'll do is touch base with their coordinator and see what the total number of kids are in his program and put the update here!! Thanks so much for y'alls interest and support in this!! I know that with whatever we can put in their hands they will be stoked that folks they don't even know want to ensure they are getting the most out of the great outdoors!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

AWMiller said:


> yeah that would work well Chris! what I'll do is touch base with their coordinator and see what the total number of kids are in his program and put the update here!! Thanks so much for y'alls interest and support in this!! I know that with whatever we can put in their hands they will be stoked that folks they don't even know want to ensure they are getting the most out of the great outdoors!!


I'm all for giving back. I am a fatherless guy myself, and have been since I was 17. The guys on this site, and some good friends like ebbs and tc4me are the only people I have had to help guide me on this stuff. Funny thing is, my pops was a hunter but we just never got a chance to get out together. Heck, I learned to tie a tie online!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

For those tracking this thread, I spoke with the founder a couple of days ago and he stated that he has 12 boys on the roster at this time. For 2011 he will be expanding that number based upon the support he has received from other organizations. He said he was reviewing all the applications that have been submitted thus far and truly has no idea of how large he will be able to add to the number of boys in the program. He did say that he'd stay in touch and keep me updated on the number of boys in the program. I'll keep this thread updated when I get the updates from the organization!

Thanks so much for your interest and support!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I'm all for giving back. I am a fatherless guy myself, and have been since I was 17. The guys on this site, and some good friends like ebbs and tc4me are the only people I have had to help guide me on this stuff. Funny thing is, my pops was a hunter but we just never got a chance to get out together. Heck, I learned to tie a tie online!


I lost my dad at 15. He was pretty much an invalid from cancer for 2 years before that so I know where you are coming from Chris. Count me in for support. If nothing else, I can send you some money to help out. I don't have a lot of it but can certainly find a few bucks to chip in.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

AW shoot me a pm with a phone number. It seems that the clothes they make these days shrink before I even wear them. I got a knife collection that is just that kniives of all sorts I would be willing to donate. I got some tents, coleman lanterns and stoves that I dont believe I will be using. I would be glad to help.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And those Mc Donalds Cheese burgers are getting smaller too!! Go figure.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

YD figure done gone when waist size passes length.LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> AW shoot me a pm with a phone number. It seems that the clothes they make these days shrink before I even wear them. I got a knife collection that is just that kniives of all sorts I would be willing to donate. I got some tents, coleman lanterns and stoves that I dont believe I will be using. I would be glad to help.


Mighty kind of you. There will be kids happy that you took them to heart even if you are not there !


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Just a quick heads up....

I just got off the phone with 'Bigdrowdy1' and he asked a very important question.... and that was about when I was going to be turning over donations to this group. That's a key bit of info and I plumb forgot to mention that! We won't be giving out the donations until September or October of 2011. So I'll probably get everything rounded up around the end of August so that it's all ready for them! Sorry about leaving out that bit of info!

~AW


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I would like to help out anyway I could I have alot of new camo shirts and gloves I could send


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

That would be awesome!! One guy had a great idea and told me that he was just gonna take a box and set it in his garage so that whenever he found something to send over, he'd just toss it into the box and he wouldn't have to go searching around when the time came to send it over. But I do know those shirts and gloves would be put to great use!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Well if we have a year to kill, that's plenty of time to get creative. Remind me about a month or two before you're ready and we'll make something happen.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

awesome bud! and would love to have ya there at the big event when we surprise this group!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

AW why don't you post an address so if we happen to come across some things we can send them out to you. I am sure I have some things I should have given up on a while ago.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

hey YD... sorry for the delay... been in-and-out all day today after getting 4 teeth yanked out.... so in between reality and la-la land I thought I'd better get in a reply to your response...

For now, if anyone wants to mail something in, please send it to my work address:

VeriFone, Inc.
Attn: Alan Miller
4100 Alpha Road
Suite 220
Dallas, TX 75244

And if'n any of y'all are in the area and want to grab lunch sometime, just gimme a holler!!

~AW


----------

